# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Picav, Personal Intelligent City Accessible Vehicle System, 7th RTD Framework Programme, Europe

## Airicist

trimis.ec.europa.eu/project/personal-intelligent-city-accessible-vehicle-system

youtube.com/PMARrobotics

----------


## Airicist

Picav test drive Genova 2012

Published on Nov 5, 2012




> Test drive in Genova historic city center

----------

